# 3D6 error Code



## cuscon (Feb 8, 2019)

Goodmorning, i had the 3D6 error come up on my Taji.a TEHXC 1501, so i installed the battery and when i power up i still get the error. I also have the software on a usb drive. Will i need to change to floppy to load it? But i cant get past the 3d6 display. Am i doing somefhing wrong? Or what?


----------

